# New to your site



## Elky (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey guys,i"m new here but i"m already impressed with what i"ve read.You guys seem to stick to a problem untill ya"s cum up with the solution.Other sites i"ve been on don"t seem to have the time to help out strangers,only the few veterans seem to help out each other,Any way i have a few problems with my B_250 INT. but i"m gonna read thru your INT. section so I don"T repeat any questions that have already been asked,I hope to be picking someones brains in the future or mayby i can help you,thanks ELKY


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Elky:friends: Glad to have you aboard. We have a few people that know internationals pretty good. Partsman is one and Spook is another one. If you cant find what what your looking for in the old post just post your problem and someone will help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Elky! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard! I am sure partman can help you out with any questions about your IH 250 as already mentioned.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Elky...Welcome to the forum. Bye


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard!!!! Thanks for the positive comments about the community. Relax, and have fun!

Andy


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Elky:

Welcome to the Forum and to the Wonderful World of International Harvester's:canada: 

Everybody here is very helpful and knowledgeable, and will gladly help you with whatever problem you may have, or even just an interest.

Partsman is especially knowledgeable on IH's as they have a number in their own personal collection and also on the tractors they repair and part out.

Me, well I is a Cub fan and that is where most of my time goes, but I do have access to a number of manuals and may be able to help on parts queries and such.

DO enjoy your tractor and post often.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

glad to have you here elky


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Elky, good to have you aboard! I am somewhat familiar with the B-250s. I've been into the middle of a few. And they use the same engine as a couple of the tractors we use on our farm. Feel free to post as many questions as you like!! Everyone here is quite helpful.:friends:


----------

